# Powerhead and Temp?



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

I just put a new Maxi-Jet 1200 Powerhead into my 55g. african cichlid tank and the temp. has gone up 2deg. in less than 24hrs. is it going to level off or should I take it out? Or not run it 24/7?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Wow, That's a lot for 1 PH. Depends really on what the temp is now. My africans were always quite happy and ......"active" at 80-82F. 

VERY nice looking tank BTW. Very "clean" looking and nice rocks. Makes for the perfect Mbuna tank. I would add even more of the same kind of rocks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It will level out. The heat it adds to your tank will be a constant amount.


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks guys. It leveled out around 80.5 now. As far as the rocks and stuff this is the tank I'm gonna be switching over to a reef.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

ckeene9 said:


> Thanks guys. It leveled out around 80.5 now. As far as the rocks and stuff this is the tank I'm gonna be switching over to a reef.



That's a shame. Beautiful Mbuna tank.

Not with those rocks though I hope. Not good for a reef tank but great for that tank.


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

No everythings gonna go as far as rocks and sand. Unless you think I could reuse the sand with-out too much problems?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I would'nt! You NEED Aragonite Sand & Live Sand. 50/50 at least. More live is better.


----------

